# 55 BF Goodrich Phantom $550



## Pantmaker (Apr 19, 2015)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/391119776466?_mwBanner=1

Local pickup.


----------



## eddy45 (Apr 19, 2015)

I live 2 hours away from it Its been on my mind for days is it the real deal? The lead in the tank is odd, different


----------



## Pantmaker (Apr 19, 2015)

Lead is an old school patch material.


----------



## eddy45 (Apr 19, 2015)

you have to give them credit for going to such lengths  to preserve it, I want it


----------



## eddy45 (Apr 19, 2015)

There a guy who lives 10 miles from my house he has the exact same bike he said ill sell it to you cheap how's 1200. its a crazy world


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 19, 2015)

eddy45 said:


> you have to give them credit for going to such lengths  to preserve it, *I want it*





Then you have to ask yourself, "Do I feel lucky?"    I've seen worse sell for more. If you punch in a bid and blow his 550 BIN you may get lucky if nobody else bids. Then again, once a bid is placed is seems that the item has a certain aroma and it then collects all the flies.


----------



## eddy45 (Apr 19, 2015)

Oh your right, when they know its gone then its worth 2X as much just because wanting it must mean its worth it. If someone deems it worthy than its gold. But this is a strange case because he wont ship or maybe but its pricey So all the flies just hang out and watch. I thought it would sell when it was on the first time even if its 300 to ship, im thinking road trip


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 19, 2015)

Pantmaker said:


> Lead is an old school patch material.




So was Folgers coffee cans. Weird cut out on the tank. Wonder what that was for, a Hurst stick shift?


----------



## eddy45 (Apr 19, 2015)

kinda makes you wonder what it looks like under the tank I just hope that's the only place on the bike that needed a patch


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 19, 2015)

For a Pennsylvania bike it sure looks rust free. It was definitely cared for over the years. I see no other cut outs, just the dents from the springer.


----------



## eddy45 (Apr 19, 2015)

I agree I thinks its just a really good deal.


----------



## Pantmaker (Apr 19, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> So was Folgers coffee cans. Weird cut out on the tank. Wonder what that was for, a Hurst stick shift?




I thank God I rediscovered these old bikes as a semi-responsible adult.  As a kid I was constantly re-engineering my bikes.  I was a rat kid. Folders cans and all.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 19, 2015)

I was going to grab this the first time it was posted but the will power kicked in.  There is a performance bike shop close to her that will break it down and box it for $40 and you can send them a bike flight label for $80 or less.  Total $120 for shipping and she said that she would drop the bike off.

Good luck!


----------



## Pantmaker (Apr 20, 2015)

Now that right there is how you do it.  Nice job with the will power management too by the way.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 20, 2015)

I PM'd you.  Call me and I'll walk you through it


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 20, 2015)

*Seller ended the auction. Anyone make a deal behind the curtain? *


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 20, 2015)

Not me... but I'm about 20 minutes from that bike. Thought about picking it up to flip.....(don't hate, how else does one afford prewar bikes)


----------



## eddy45 (Apr 20, 2015)

*Why wait*

NOT I, but damn 20 minutes you should get on your bike ride over there find out if its still good, we will just wait here


----------

